# Ethiopia's First Female President



## Kiadodie (Oct 25, 2018)

*Ethiopia's Parliament Approves Sahle-Work Zewde as First Female President*


By Reuters


Oct. 25, 2018
ADDIS ABABA — Ethiopia's parliament has approved senior diplomat Sahle-Work Zewde as the country's first female president, proceedings on state television showed, cementing another shift in the country's political system from Prime Minister Abiy Ahmed.

Sahle-Work is at present U.N. under-secretary general and special representative of the secretary general to the African Union. She replaces Mulatu Teshome Wirtu, who tendered his resignation to parliament earlier on Wednesday.

The president's post is a ceremonial one in Ethiopia. The prime minister, who is the head of state, holds executive power.

"In a historic move, the two Houses has elected Ambassador Shalework Zewde as the next President of #Ethiopia. She is the first female head of state in modern Ethiopia," Fitsum Arega, Abiy's chief of staff, said on Twitter.


"When there is no peace in country, mothers will be frustrated. Therefore, we need to work on peace for the sake of our mothers," Sahle-Work told parliament after her approval.

Teshome, who had held the office for five years, departed one year ahead of his term ending, saying he wanted to be part of change and reforms.

Sahle-Work becomes the fourth president since the ruling EPRDF coalition came to power.

Since his appointment in April, Abiy has presided over a raft of reforms that have turned the region's politics on its head, including the pardoning of dissidents long outlawed by the government.

(Writing by George Obulutsa; Editing by Toby Chopra)


----------



## LostInAdream (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 25, 2018)

All I want to know is how many members of the parliament and the ex president does this woman have compromising photos of them with underaged livestock in order to get appointed?


----------



## Sarabellam (Oct 25, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> All I want to know is how many members of the parliament and the ex president does this woman have compromising photos of them with underaged livestock in order to get appointed?


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Oct 29, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> All I want to know is how many members of the parliament and the ex president does this woman have compromising photos of them with underaged livestock in order to get appointed?




Lol, I don’t think she has many. The current prime Minister is making a point to appoint more women. He stated they are less corrupt and harder working than men. 

As a Liberian, I’ll keeps my comments on women politicians to myself. I just hope all these women appointments are good for Ethiopia.


----------

